
Have you ever hired or met a great developer named Mohamed? - cpcat
My name is Mohamed and i live in the Middle East. It&#x27;s a very popular name worldwide, yet i haven&#x27;t met another Mohamed in the industry. i&#x27;m constantly told by Westerners in the industry that they haven&#x27;t met a Mohamed with tech skills. i find it funny but is it true?
======
sharemywin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-
attar-b073537/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-attar-b073537/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohideen-syed-
masood-9040312/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohideen-syed-masood-9040312/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-
farah-8a838075/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-farah-8a838075/)

------
davelnewton
Nope.

(Although in fairness some people called him "Mo". He was very productive and
prolific and increased the group's revenue. This led to the obvious jokes
about how Mohammed was his profit.)

------
kognate
I have, but often the dev went by their middle name or some other anglo-ized
name since (as you point out) Mohamed is a really common name. I've worked
with people named Ali, Amir, Bahar, etc who's name was Mohamed Ali or Mohamed
Amir.

------
mindcrime
Like @kognate, I have worked with someone where their full name was XXXXX
Mohamed Ali. I guess you'd say their middle name was Mohamed.

------
Khelavaster
Our architect as SpaceX was named Mohamed; he went by 'Mo'.

------
smb06
Yes, I have.

